# Sorority and boys (many photos)



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

I really really like writing about my Betta's and taking photos of them so I decided its time to start a journal, whether or not anyone else cares to read/look.

Sorority:
A few days ago i finally got to introduce my females to their 10 gallon heated, filtered, and very busy tank. I've been planning a sorority for about the last 9 months.
As everyone was being introduced, 15-20mins apart, i didnt notice any nipping or even chasing. Throughout the entire first day, there was some chasing but no nipping. Didn't notice any nipping until last night, and more today on Crescent Moon, my newest girl. She's about the same size as Atlantis (greenish), while Galaxy(White, red, purple) is the biggest and SunnyD is almost as big.

Photo 1 is of Crescent moon, photo 2 is of her fins as of this afternoon. :[ There's more damage that you can't see in her tail.
I ended up putting Galaxy in a timeout today for a few hours (I'm not really sure how long is appropriate) before releasing her back into the tank. 

Photo 3 is of Atlantis, Crescent Moon, and Galaxy (in her timeout cup).

Photos 4 and 5 are of Atlantis, showing how she got a bit pale and got stress stripes when they were all being introduced to the tank for the first time.

Photo 6 is of SunnyD, my female that's many colors. Her fins keep growing and people keep telling me she's a female but I'm just a tad bit still unsure.

I also have a little girl, Immortal, who is too small and easily stressed to join the sorority.


Males(?):
Photo 7 is of Cypher, my dark male who is still continuing to grow. I adopted him as a baby in march this year i believe. Photo 8 is of his bubble nest.

Photo 9 is of a baby i adopted more recently and am unsure of gender. I named the baby Alice, hoping it'd be a girl and i would call my sorority "Alice in Wonderland".

Photo 10 is of Cheza, whom i also adopted as a baby. In the photo, Cheza is flaring and i'm still unsure of his/her gender.


Photo 11 is my older male, BubbleBerry, an Elephant Ear Betta who's fins are extra delicate.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

If anyone has any questions, I love to talk about my betta's!
I will be posting many photos, whenever i take more.
I'd love to know the color types of my betta's if someone can help me figure that out. ^_^

Thanks for reading.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your fish are beautiful!


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks  they're my pride and joy (along with my 3 kitties<3)


----------



## lottieBendie (Jul 19, 2013)

Do you have any tips on helping stressed females?


----------



## Betta Luver0201 (Aug 13, 2013)

What is a bubble nest? My fish is making one and I don't know if its good or bad.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

My one little stressed female (Immortal) who I do not keep in the sorority I give lots of hiding spaces and keep her tank warm (78-80 degrees). I also usually have a blanket wrapped around her tank just to keep the heat in and so she doesn't get as stressed from the things around her. With Immortal, I try to pay attention to what plants she favors over others and same with hiding places.
Still, she sometimes has stress stripes but not as much. 

Bubble nests are created by usually male(but sometimes female) betta's. i believe they create them as a sign they are willing to breed or are showing off to females or other males. My betta's will only make bubble nests when they're really comfortable in their homes.
I'm not a bubble nest expert though, so above is just what i know.  The fact that your betta is creating a bubble nest is a GOOD sign.

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## lottieBendie (Jul 19, 2013)

CosmicSyringe said:


> My one little stressed female (Immortal) who I do not keep in the sorority I give lots of hiding spaces and keep her tank warm (78-80 degrees). I also usually have a blanket wrapped around her tank just to keep the heat in and so she doesn't get as stressed from the things around her. With Immortal, I try to pay attention to what plants she favors over others and same with hiding places.
> Still, she sometimes has stress stripes but not as much.
> 
> Bubble nests are created by usually male(but sometimes female) betta's. i believe they create them as a sign they are willing to breed or are showing off to females or other males. My betta's will only make bubble nests when they're really comfortable in their homes.
> ...


I never thought about the heat thing, because I live in hawaii, where it's always in that temperature range. But I will try it, to see if it helps.  thank you very much for the tips, they were helpful!


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

You're very welcome, just be careful not to cook your fish!  there is such a thing as too hot, just like too cold. But a stable temperature does help.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

You have beautiful fish! Is it demanding having a sorority? Kudos for being able to pull it off


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks  I know its more demanding than just a few betta's, but i have yet to discover how demanding since i only started my sorority about a week ago.
 I am very happy with my sorority and really excited about it since ive been planning it all this year. So far all my females are doing really well.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, good job! I tried but then I had to take the females back the next day. I failed.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Aw, i'm sorry to hear that. :[ How many females did you have and what size of tank did you use? 
With mine, I've had them all for 3-9 months before hand except for Crescent Moon. I gave them turns being in a separated 5 gallon, one on each side to kind of mute their aggression a little bit and it actually worked. I think it calmed them down just enough. Also whenever i did full water changes, i put them in their cups next to each other while i cleaned the tanks so that they could get more used to each other. Sometimes i have to put Galaxy in a time out cup at the surface of the tank though, as far as i can tell she is the alpha.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

It was a while back, and I think it was a 5 gallon with 2-3 females. It was at a time that I didn't know much about bettas.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh yea, i think i might have tried something like that when i was in high school or something, i REALLY didn't know the correct way to care for them :[ 

I'm so glad i do now though, i want to give all my babies the best lives possible. X3


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, I just wish that my parents understood. they thinks they are just fish and that I'm going to turn into some environmentalist or a tree-hugger. Um, no, I just don't think the treatment of bettas in stores is okay. I like fish as a hobby. I'm not going to let a hobby die from human incompitence.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Go you!  I agree about the betta's in stores. They can hardly survive in cups, much less thrive in them. Well if there's one thing I've learned in my short life is that doing what you love and not letting go of it is one of the most important things in life. <= I always tell people that.
Even if you or anyone else turns into an environmentalist, that's okay because the earth, just like it's inhabitants (all animals) need our help. Some of them need us to adopt them and feed them, but some of them need us to protect them from deforestation and other habitat destroying habits of humans.
Lol sorry for my little rant, i'm very strong in my opinions about animals/nature.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks! No, no, you have a point there. I wasn't going to walk out of Wal-Mart without my new little buddy. No matter what my parents say. I even go them to buy it for me. In a way, i think that was so that I would stop talking about bettas 
I love talking in small, emaciated, adused bettas and turning them into pampered divas.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Yay!  Kudos to you for rescuing. And keep it up! ^_^ I've been reading some of your recently posted forum thread on your new rescue baby and she's adorable. Reminds me of my Immortal when i first got her. Good luck


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Ah! I mistook someone else's previously viewed photo for yours. I can't view the photo you posted on your thread for some reason but i am wondering how your tank divider works out for you - i've always wondered about the dividers from petsmart!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Eh, the dividers are flimsy, but that's all I can afford right now. The pic of my new rescue is in my album. I'll redirect anyone to there. I hope I can keep rescuing and adopting out bettas.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh, i'm going to be making a divider today when i go pick up more mesh and my 5 gallon hawkeye from walmart in a few minutes! (so excited)
Oh your newest rescue baby is cute!  SunnyD almost looked like that when she was a baby. Her body was yellow and all fins were redish.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks. I'll try to post a new picture today. I think it's a girl. She has more color and seems to have grown over night.


----------

